# New Rats Aren't Moving *scared new rat mom*



## AmberlynKnight (Apr 11, 2016)

So, I picked up two precious little ones yesterday named Armin and Levi. I had them home by 2pm, and they hid the moment they were in the cage which I expected, however it's been 24 hours and they haven't left their hiding spot once. The water has gone untouched and so has the food and the cheerios I left outside their hiding spot for tem. I'm scared that something is wrong. I have a DCN loaded with things to explore, and since they came from a bin I thought maybe they just don't understand the layout? But food and water aren't being used...


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

They'll get hungry and eventually come out. There's also a chance they've been using it and you haven't seen them. They're small - they don't eat much.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Count the pellets or weight them, so you will know if some git eaten. You can mark the water too so you know if your rats drink or not. Since they come from a bin, there is a chance they might be sick hence why they don't eat or drink. All rats can get sick but rats from bins or pet stores are more likely to be sick and skittish.


----------



## AmberlynKnight (Apr 11, 2016)

The breeder had all the boys in a hardware cloth covered bin when I got there. The water hasn't moved past the max fill line which is where I filled it to. There is no mess in the food, no evidence of food related mess *like digging through* and there were only three pellets in their hiding spot. When I picked up the hiding spot to look, they moved to press against the far corner bars, but when I put it back down they scurried back in. They are on the same level as the food and water.--- also they are in my room which I rent, and i'm an insanely light sleeper which is why I know they weren't moving around.

They aren't bruxing, shaking or squeaking they are just staying inside the box.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

No good breeders would keep rats in a bin past the age of 2-3 weeks. How old are your rats? They shouldn't leave their mom before 5-6 weeks. Does the breeder have a website with rat club affiliations? Lots of people call themselves breeders, unfortunately. Back to your babies. If they haven't had any fluids for 24 hours+, it is worrisome. I would get some baby foods for them. It will nourish them but also hydrate them. Turkey brown rice and chicken sweet potato are some of their favorites- plus being babies they can use the extra protein. Coconut water is an excellent electrolyte, I use it when I had a sick rat. The coconut water must say NOT from concentrate. I would start by trying that and see if it works. Keep us updated. I hope they will eat some baby foods or you will have to get them to a vet to make sure they aren't sick. Good luck and met us know if they eat the baby food. To get them to drink a little more, add a little coconut water to their baby food. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## AmberlynKnight (Apr 11, 2016)

The breeder I found had tons of positive feedback about how social their rats were. When I got there, she had the males (4 weeks) in the bin, and they were all riled up because her terrier had been out and was all over them. On the car ride home, they were playing with a carrot chew I put in with them and they were exploring, but when I put them in the cage they ran for the first thing that would give them cover. I'm about to go out and get some baby food to try. I think somebody found a cheerio though because i can hear crunching.

I would have expected this from pet store rats  But the breeder had tons of good feedback. They don't bite though. Armin nibbled at my fingers and licked them when I tried to coax them out, but no biting. Just not moving.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Does the breeder have a Facebook page? We're did you read the positive feedback from? Is the cage they are in brand new or did the cage had other animals in it before? I'm asking because I read of cases of terrified rats that turned out fine once the cage was thoroughly cleaned again. The smell of other animals was what was bothering them.


----------



## AmberlynKnight (Apr 11, 2016)

Yes, the breeder's page is here. https://www.facebook.com/Gbrattery/
The comments and things have the positive feedback about social rats and what have you. 

The cage is brand new bought from Petsmart (all living things) and I cleaned everything that I put in there (liners, hammocks, snuggle pouches, toys, etc) before I got them just to wash off the new smell in pet safe detergent (as well as clean off the smell of creators rats in the hammocks) so I don't know if it's the smell. I do have a dog. She's a mastiff who is not agressive to small pets but because she spends most of the day on my bed that could be it... I wound up letting her in because she was crying outside the door very loudly. Now she's asleep on my bed and out of view of the rats. 

While I'm writing this, Armin seems to be making a lot of noise. I have no clue what he's doing but I think he may be the first to come out. I know it's him because I saw his face for a fraction of a second xD


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

It might just be a really big cage. You could try putting them in a smaller enclosure until they warm up to you.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

You could start by closing half the cage, taking out the half level and having just the food, water bottles, and hut where they hide and see if that makes them more confident. They simply could feel too overwhelm in a too complex environment if they were kept in a small bin their whole life. It looks like you are making some progress right now. The smell of your dog might be an issue too, but they will eventually get used to it.


----------



## AmberlynKnight (Apr 11, 2016)

The baby food was a success. They pulled the bowl into the box, which doesn't bother me. It was Levi who pulled it in which is huge xD I put a cardboard piece over the opening to the second level and moved the igloo up top in case they wanted a better place to scurry off to. I think progress is happening though. I'm not worried as long as they are eating, which it sounds like they are. I asked the breeder about their living conditions and she said that they were originally in a tank with mum when they were still feeding from her, then they were moved to a cage with mum and their sisters, but the last week they have been in the bin. She suggested I take out the box they are hiding in but I don't really want to do that since it doesn't bother me as long as they are getting food. I'm gonna refrain from opening the cage anymore since the doors squeak.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

If they are eating, they most likely aren't sick which was my main concern. They will be well hydrated too with the baby food. They will feel better with some food in and likely start exploring soon. Let us know how it goes


----------



## AmberlynKnight (Apr 11, 2016)

I apologize for the quality I had to zoom all the way in, but Armin is officially out and drinking from the water dish I just put out!









he is also eating all the treats I put out for them and eating from the rat mix  levi is still in the box.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh that's great! If 1 rat is doing it, the other will follow soon. It isn't uncommon to have a rat more confident than the other. But the least confident rat usually learns quickly by watching the most confident rat.


----------



## AmberlynKnight (Apr 11, 2016)

Both rats are now leaving the cardboard box and eating and drinking. Sometimes they even explore the cage! Unfortunately because I rent a room, I can't wait in the other rooms too long to let them have their space, but they are doing a lot better. Armin is even analyzing me when he comes down xD Instead of staying in the box now, they are hanging out in that corner but in a pokeball hammock, which makes me glad cause the ventilation is better there. Levi is really good at sneaking down. I don't even know he's out until I hear the water bottle xD After last night and this afternoon though that sound is the most beautiful sound in the world xD Thanks for all the help <3


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

If they were socialized by the breeder (and even if they weren't) you can start handling them as soon as you bring them home. Do you have a bathroom or other small controllable space to play with them until you and they are used to each other?


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

I have two rats that stayed hidden for a week before acclimating to their new home. If you want to give them their own space, throw a blanket over the top level of the cage, or cover up the bottom with panels. I have a DCN and did that. It seemed to help the shier ones to feel a little more hidden 'til they came out of their shells.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

If they're getting more comfortable with the hammocks, you can probably remove the cardboard box, if you want to. It's up to you. I just don't like cardboard in the cage because it gets pretty nasty quickly. I reserve it for "outside" time.


----------



## AmberlynKnight (Apr 11, 2016)

Both Levi and Armin have upgraded to the hammock above the box when they want to hide, but they have also started coming to the front of the cage when they see me! Though I can't pet them, they take cheerios from my hand even if they need to take a few steps onto me to get them. The slightest sound scares both of them back into hiding, but it's a huge improvement from when I first brought them home. If we keep going at this rate I should be able to play with them in the playpen by the end of the week! Armin (the bolder one) has taken a few steps up my sleeve, but got nervous and went back into the cage.


----------

